# Is Kingsford Charcoal different



## smokey jmo (Mar 9, 2021)

I've used Kingsford charcoal as far as I can remember, I bought a bag yesterday and grilled some steak kabobs.  It smoked a lot, more than I have ever seen. The food tasted really smokey, and not in a good way,  basically ruin the kabobs.  I checked the bag and noticed new bag says " now more BBQ flavor", old bag doesn't say this. Did Kingsford change something or did I get a bad batch of charcoal? I've used Kingsford for 25 years and never had this happen.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 9, 2021)

Not sure if it's really changed. I did have to use a couple of bags over the last few months just because I couldn't find my normal royal oak generics. I didn't really notice more smoke from the blue bag but they definitely don't seem to burn as long as my ridged charcoal does. I also think they produce a bit less heat. That's just my opinion though.

G


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 9, 2021)

I stopped using and following Kingsford after they changed their formula and briquette density 3 years ago. They made their briquettes less dense (.8 oz instead of 1 oz) but kept the same size, then put "Longer Lasting" on their bag. That's like shrinking a car's gas tank and saying "Goes Farther."

I used Kingsford for decades, but now use Royal Oak.






						Kingsford Briquettes vs. Royal Oak Ridge Briquettes: Burn Temperature, Time, and Ash Comparison
					

It's that time of year just before Memorial Day when "bulk" charcoal goes on and off sale, with deep discounts, up to 50%.  July 4th will be the next opportunity, then Labor Day.  After Labor Day you can often find "clearance" sales that are unbelievable as stores empty their summer stock to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## JCAP (Mar 10, 2021)

My non scientific observation is that they now produce more ash than I remember. There also an odor during lighting that is a bit different than I remember. It’s not as clean as when lighting Embers for example.

I still use it but it’s not my go to.


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's the only Kingsford I burn these days, and for the last few years.
It's much better than the "regular" briquettes.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 10, 2021)

Like a lot of others, I was a loyal KBB fan.  I read Ray's article and gave RO a try.  I've never looked back.  Before charcoal prices hit the roof last year, I could buy 36 lbs of RO for $8.88 at Wally World.  I have nothing against Kingsford, and I never got a bad bag, but it's just overpriced compared to RO, Embers, Etc.  I get a touch more ash from RO ( I think), but you just can't beat the price.

Dave


----------



## smokey jmo (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies, I don't think I'll be using Kingsford anymore. Something was definitely wrong with the bag I just bought. It seemed to smoke alot, and it burn my eyes ever time I would turn the kabobs.  Also the food tasted terrible, don't know if was just a bad bag or if it's normal for Kingsford now.  I am going to try lump charcoal and/or Royal Oak.


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 10, 2021)

FWIW, those jumbo bags of Kingsford ProComp are on sale at Costo right now for $19 for two bags.
They offer that deal once a year in spring only, so if anybody wants to snag some, now's the time.
When it's gone it's gone till next year.


----------



## smokinstubbs (Mar 10, 2021)

I found this interesting, I think you will too! You be da judge!

Burn Test: 1984 Kingsford vs 2020 Kingsford - The Virtual Weber Bullet


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 10, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I stopped using and following Kingsford after they changed their formula and briquette density 3 years ago. They made their briquettes less dense (.8 oz instead of 1 oz) but kept the same size, then put "Longer Lasting" on their bag. That's like shrinking a car's gas tank and saying "Goes Farther."
> 
> I used Kingsford for decades, but now use Royal Oak.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's how they go up on the price without going up on the price.  Remember when a can of vegetables had 16oz? Or A link of Hillshire Smoked Sausage was a pound? Or a bag of frozen vegetables was a pound or 32oz? A gallon of bleach was 128oz? These are but a small few, but none exist anymore. And don't get me started on the rolls of paper towels with the smaller sheets.

By the way, I switched to lump a while ago and not looking back.....


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 12, 2021)

Turns out I was wrong, the Costo price of the dual bag combo of Kingsford ProComp is $15 for two, not $19 for two.


----------



## DookCommander (Dec 8, 2022)

Look at me....the new guy resurrects an old thread and messes up the forum’s vibe. It’s not intentional though. I am going through briquette frustration myself. Without frustrating you all with long stories that have no bearing I’ll just let you know I remember Kingsford (or ”KBB” as you call them in your secret language) briquettes from long ago, before they made the ridges in them.

I just recently switched from a Gas Upright (Smoke Hollow) to an offset Stick Burner (Oklahoma Joe‘s Longhorn Combo) about six months ago. I’m assuming my local hardware store was selling old, forgotten about Kingsford briquettes, but my first couple of bags of charcoal were the “old style” without the ridges. They worked great and I was really enjoying my switch to the offset smoker. That’s before I eventually had to buy more charcoal and got the “newer” KBB with ridges. I had no idea this is ”the thing” now.

Does anyone make briquettes WITHOUT the ridges now? I’m going through charcoal twice as fast. I’m assuming the reason is because those “ridges” excludes about 20% of overall material, resulting in 20% less useful life. We know it’s more about the profits and less about the customer. When did they change to this trend? 

If I try a bag of Royal Oak, does anyone think I can pull an overnighter butt smoke and manage, at least, a couple hours of sleep safely?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2022)

Try B&B briqs if you have an Ace Hardware near you. Pricey, but solid charcoal.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Try B&B briqs if you have an Ace Hardware near you. Pricey, but solid charcoal.


Academy carries that as well


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Try B&B briqs if you have an Ace Hardware near you. Pricey, but solid charcoal.


This is one I need to try too


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 8, 2022)

I remember the good solid briquettes.
Don't remember when the ridges appeared, but I remember it marketed as faster lighting.  About 2 years ago, I noticed the quality of all readily available briquettes went even worse.  Poor heat and excess ash.
I don't like Royal Oak (RO) lump as the bags I tried were about 20-30% kiln dried lumber scraps.
I found Frontier lump and am very happy.



noboundaries said:


> Try B&B briqs ...


Are you pointing to the briquettes or the char logs?


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 8, 2022)

And I almost forgot
Welcome to SMF 

 DookCommander


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Are you pointing to the briquettes or the char logs?


I've never tried the char logs, only the briquettes. But, I'd have no hesitation trying the char logs. A few cents cheaper per pound.


----------



## choochooman442 (Dec 8, 2022)

I like to use lump in my counter flows and briquettes in my Webbers. I spent some time working in Pennsylvania and discovered Humphreys Charcoal, excellent products. They make it in Brookville PA using local hardwoods, you can find in it that area but they also ship it, not cheap though. 






						HUMPHREY CHARCOAL = YOU'LL TASTE THE DIFFERENCE!!!
					

Fire Up the Grill




					humphreycharcoal.com


----------



## mike243 (Dec 9, 2022)

Last time I looked the bags were sold by weight , more pieces per bag? never took the time to weigh or count them, still using bags bought 2-3 years ago, 2 left I think before a restock


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2022)

choochooman442 said:


> I like to use lump in my counter flows and briquettes in my Webbers. I spent some time working in Pennsylvania and discovered Humphreys Charcoal, excellent products. They make it in Brookville PA using local hardwoods, you can find in it that area but they also ship it, not cheap though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live very close to Brookville.  I can only find the lump.  Guess I need to look harder.  I use a lot of their lump


----------



## Marknmd (Dec 9, 2022)

DookCommander said:


> ... I’m going through charcoal twice as fast. I’m assuming the reason is because those “ridges” excludes about 20% of overall material, resulting in 20% less useful life. We know it’s more about the profits and less about the customer. When did they change to this trend?
> 
> If I try a bag of Royal Oak, does anyone think I can pull an overnighter butt smoke and manage, at least, a couple hours of sleep safely?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I think the "K" embedded on the charcoal pieces increases airflow so it "lights faster" and burns hotter.  I don't think it lasts longer.  Re Royal Oak briquettes - I don't know about that but I do know Royal Oak lump has gone drastically downhill over the past year or so to the point where a lot of guys don't buy it anymore.  It tends to have large rocks and other unwanted stuff in it.  Jealous Devil is pretty popular lump.  Re the butt, I don't even try to smoke large butts anymore.  5 lbs is about right if I can find one - start in the morning and eat in the evening.  :-)  Not that I don't love my offset, but if I had to do a 10 lb butt, I'd likely put it in my drum overnight with an alarm which allows a much more steady cook with stable temps and significantly less work than my offset.  Good luck


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 9, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> I do know Royal Oak lump has gone drastically downhill over the past year or so to the point where a lot of guys don't buy it anymore...Jealous Devil is pretty popular lump.


I'm in that group. I've switched to JD and am satisfied, but always open to trying something else. JD is available on Amazon at a competitive price.

I no longer use any briquettes...


----------



## DookCommander (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks folks. I’m planning on lighting the fire tomorrow morning at around 2 AM for a 9 LB butt. I have a Walmart and a True Value store, as well as the above-mentioned  Stine. Since some of you mentioned the degradation of Royal Oak and I don’t really know what I’ll find on my quest today, I’m just going to go into experiment-mode.


----------



## choochooman442 (Dec 9, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> I live very close to Brookville.  I can only find the lump.  Guess I need to look harder.  I use a lot of their lump


I would call maybe you can but at the plant


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 9, 2022)

I've been stretching my pre-pandemic RO briq supply. I suspected the shutdown would impact product quality for folks in the know. Apparently it has. More filler and less burn time plus higher price. 

My WSM gets no use these days. For longer time meats I often start in the Kettle and finish in the oven. I'll be switching to a lump I like (Lazzari) and B&B briqs or Char Logs when my current supply runs out.


----------



## DookCommander (Dec 9, 2022)

I combed the area today and found very little besides Kingsford briquettes. Our Walmart did have a better selection and only 2 of the RO left on the shelf. This is what I wound up with. But even if their quality is going downhill, it’s gotta be better than the Kingsford garbage I’ve been dealing with.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 9, 2022)

DC, looking forward to what you think of the RO. Packaging differs around the US. It has been more than 7-8 years since I saw bags like that in NorCal. Maybe you got some new "old stock."


----------



## DookCommander (Jan 6, 2023)

noboundaries said:


> DC, looking forward to what you think of the RO. Packaging differs around the US. It has been more than 7-8 years since I saw bags like that in NorCal. Maybe you got some new "old stock."


Sorry I waited so long to get back with you on the RO. I found it as bad, if not worse than the Kingsford. I’m referring to the endurance time.

anyway, I had faith I’d find something suitable in my little village and someone finally got some RO Natural Wood Chunks in, so I figured it was an excellent idea.

PROS: they start much cleaner, less ash, and burn.

CONS: a whole other mess, and snap, crackle, & pop like a wired-out version of the Rice Crispy Brothers. You almost need eye protection . In a large bag, most are incredibly pulverized down to the diameter of my thumbnail, prompting me to stop lighting them on my gas side burner because the tiny hot coals fall thru the chimney around the rubber gas hose routed directly under the burner. Then, when I move my chimney to the wood burner, I end up leaving a trail of hot coals, causing women to wig out. I’ll get the management under control eventually.


----------



## DookCommander (Jan 6, 2023)

Here are a couple gems I discovered ad WallyWorld about an hour ago.

As you can see, they’re the size and shape charcoal USED to be before the manufacturers did us the favor of forming big grooves in them, resulting in less fuel and shorter burn times. I don’t know if this is a WalMart branded thing, but at $5 a bag, I just couldn’t resist. They had a pallet full of them, with the very top bag torn open and a couple leaking out. I was like a squirrel who saw a nut! I grabbed three bags and immediately headed for the meat department.


----------



## Marknmd (Jan 6, 2023)

DookCommander said:


> Here are a couple gems I discovered ad WallyWorld about an hour ago.
> 
> As you can see, they’re the size and shape charcoal USED to be before the manufacturers did us the favor of forming big grooves in them, resulting in less fuel and shorter burn times. I don’t know if this is a WalMart branded thing, but at $5 a bag, I just couldn’t resist. They had a pallet full of them, with the very top bag torn open and a couple leaking out. I was like a squirrel who saw a nut! I grabbed three bags and immediately headed for the meat department.


Interestingly, the label says the "briquets are made from quebracho" which is the same wood that the highly regarded Jealous Devil's lump charcoal comes from.  I think I'll try a bag if I see it...

Edit:  Found it at online Walmart, 12#, $5, but it's nowhere to be found in a Walmart anywhere near me covering three states, and they won't ship it either.  FML


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 6, 2023)

Marknmd said:


> I think the "K" embedded on the charcoal pieces increases airflow so it "lights faster" and burns hotter. I don't think it lasts longer.





DookCommander said:


> Here are a couple gems I discovered ad WallyWorld about an hour ago.
> As you can see, they’re the size and shape charcoal USED to be before the manufacturers did us the favor of forming big grooves in them, resulting in less fuel and shorter burn times.









Well, everyone knows you have to have the "Ks" facing up when you light up your Kingford brand of briquettes.


----------



## DookCommander (Jan 6, 2023)

thirdeye said:


> View attachment 653608
> 
> 
> Well, everyone knows you have to have the "Ks" facing up when you light up your Kingford brand of briquettes.


I just knew I had to by missing something!


----------



## DookCommander (Jan 6, 2023)

Here‘s what happened.
One photo is my bed of coals at 4:00 PM local.

The other pic is at 5:30. This is about 2/3-3/4 chimney. I placed a small (a little smaller that my fist) chunk of hickory  on it, and about 30-ish minutes later another (even smaller) went on, maintaining a smoke chamber temp between 270 and 280. 

So, (we’ll call it) 3/4 chimney full of those Paraguayan coals did well. Really well. They remind me of the Weber coals I had once. FYI, word on the street is Weber stopped producing briquettes. Word, word on the street is the CEO kind of regrets that decision as she (yes...she) liked Webers more than others. Weird world, no?


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 6, 2023)

What kind of fire were you shooting for?  A hot-n-fast grilling fire, like for burgers, or a steak.... or a mid-zone fire for sausages or a pork chop?


----------



## DookCommander (Jan 6, 2023)

Just looking to bathe some pork steaks in smoke for about an hour. I do this a lot, where I’ll put chops or pork steaks in smoke, then transfer to a roasting pan cover with a little liquid, or better yet, kraut and just let it slow roast, getting tender. That’s why I used so few coals and it surprised me when it ran at a consistent 270. Nothing wrong with that though...


----------



## DookCommander (Jan 7, 2023)

Upon closer inspection of the bag of Frontier, it appears to be made by Royal Oak. There isn’t much information on the interscreen about the brand, except for a few stores that sells it. The RO website doesn’t even mention it, and when you type “Frontier” into their SEARCH window, ”No Results” pops up. They appear to make hard lump also. If anyone here liked (no longer available) the Weber Briquettes and is disappointed with the newer Kingsford and Royal Oak briquettes, I’d urge you to get a bag of this Fromtier. At Walmart it cost me $5 each for a 12 pound bag. It took a bit longer to start, but lasted a lot longer than the other two mentioned. I’ve never seen the Jealous Devil, but judging by the pictures available of them, I’d guess they may be similar.

Have a good day.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 7, 2023)

I gave up on briquettes from Kingsford and Royal Oak some time ago.
Yep, Royal Oak bought out Frontier.  Thankfully, they have kept the product lines intact.
RO lump is made in USA crap with significant kiln dried lumber pieces. Frontier is 100% virgin wood lump and made in Mexico.  I bought a bag of Frontier briquette but haven't opened to compare.


----------



## SherryT (Monday at 3:42 PM)

I have about 1.5 bags left and when it's gone, I'll be switching to RO as well.

Every single TIME you see "new and improved" or "now with blahblahblah", you can just about bet they just screwed up a perfectly-good product in some way.


----------

